# MGG Pork Rind PFS



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Good enough to eat. I picked out a nice bit of walnut for this with a lot of curly figure coupled with the vertical dark and light streaks of Caribbean rosewood to scale this Pig Knuck up. Spaced with black liners and ebony spacers between the wood.

Some process pics too, normal process of building up the laminated scales first, then aligning them onto the core etc etc. A combination of brass tubes and pins plus two brass thumb screws.

Finished with a 30 min BLO bath, then a 1 hour slather/set up time for a beeswax/BLO mix.

And here's shooting it:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks great. I'd have to hold one of each to decide which I like better. Any noticeable weight difference between the wood and brass vs. PVC and pimp thumb screws? 
Well done Eric!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

stinger said:


> Looks great. I'd have to hold one of each to decide which I like better. Any noticeable weight difference between the wood and brass vs. PVC and pimp thumb screws?
> Well done Eric!


Oh yah. For sure, the brass thumb screws are longer than larger overall, the other dark more squared thumb screws are aluminum.

As for the scale weight, no noticeable difference.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous buddy!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

good job. and congratulations :violin:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Add this to my want list!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

For me? You shouldn't have!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man Metro....those little guys are perfect.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very cool design.


----------

